# honey smell from plastic???



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I had honey stored in the 5 gallon container that have the built in handle on top and the small 3or4 inch opening on top. Not sure if I discribed it good but they are in certain magazines that I do not have handy.
Honey was crystalized. Had it sitting out on the back porch during several hot days to liquify. Worked good. Maybe too good. Now it seems the honey has an odor that may be from the plastic. Can these plastic pails get to hot?

Anyone else have this happen?
Any suggestions with problems feeding back to the bees? Any comments?


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Never had this problem. Is the pail a food grade pail? Have a melted plastic smell?

Clay


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Did you wash the container in hot water before you used it?
If not, maybe it's mold release. If the container was food grade, it shouldn't hurt anything. Let it sit in the open-with a dust cover over it, for a day and see it it helps?


----------

